# سؤال و ارجو الرد سريعا



## fady2010 (28 مارس 2006)

*سؤال و ارجو الرد سريعا*

مساء الخير عليكم جميعا
باختصار انا اشتريت reader علشان انقل نغمات و برامج من الكمبيوتر للموبيل 
بش المشكلة اني مش عارف انزل ازاي برنامج لاني وضعت كارت الذاكرة في الريدر بس عايز اعرف ايه اللي اعمله بعد كده مع العلم ان الموبيل نوكيا 6600
و شكرا ليكم جميعا


----------



## Michael (28 مارس 2006)

سلام ونعمة فادى

بالنسبة للبرامج انت هتنزل البامج الى امتدادها sisوتخليها فى فولدر
others

وبعد كدة شيل الكارت وحطة فى الموبيل وادخل عادى جدا على المجدل فى الموبيل هتلاقى البرنامج

بس الاسهل بالنسة للبرامج انك توصل الموبيل بالكابل الخاص بة والظغط مرتين على البرنامج تجدة قد ارسل ونصب على الموبيل بشكل تلقائى وذلك طبعا بعد تنزيل برنامج التعريف الخاص بالموبيل الذى ياتى مع الجهاز على سى دى

واى استفسار انا حاضر


----------



## pola (28 مارس 2006)

انا دخلت على الموضوع 
بس معنديش خبرة جامدة بالموبايل

شكل مايكل حل المشكلة
ربنا معاكم


----------



## fady2010 (28 مارس 2006)

انا شاكر جدا لردك بس انا اولا مش لاقي برامج امتداد اس اي اس 
و بعدين كل ما اجي انزل برنامج او صورو او لعبة او نغمة بحملها ببرنامج downlod manger
و بعدين اجي احطها في ملف other بالنسبة للبرنامج او voice بالنسبة للاغاني فيعملي علامة x
,و لا ينزل شيء فارجو ان تفيدني
و شكرا


----------



## Michael (29 مارس 2006)

فادى 

رجاء راجع الموضوع التالى 
وجرب انك تنزل البرنامج دة

وقولى لحد فين انت وصلت فية

بس كمان الاول عاوز اعرف لان نوكيا 6600 مش بيجى معاها اسطوانة ولا كابل

فهل انت عندك الكابل والاسطوانة التعريف

ومنتظر ردك

سلام ونعمة


----------



## fady2010 (29 مارس 2006)

انا معايا اسطوانة الموبيل و عايا اسطوانة تعريف الريدر بس معيش كبل للموبيل


----------



## Michael (30 مارس 2006)

شوف فادى

هتنزل البرنامج عادى جدا فى ملف others

وادخل من الموبيل على tools
file manger
واختار كارت الميمورى 

المفروض انك تلاقى البرنامج

ومنتظر الافادة
 سلام ونعمة


----------

